# doesn't anybody use lures in the surf down there?



## mikez (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm a Yankee Surf Caster coming you're way for a visit. Just curious why nobody seems to use lures in the surf down there. We were there last year this time and never once saw anybody throw a plug or jig. We tried doing it the local way first and the catfish robbed our expensive shrimp [we didn't have a flea rake]. 
After awhile we just went back to what we know best, tossing artificials. We had decent luck with Spanish and blues, even some decent specs and a big jack that was the fish of the trip.
Just curious if anybody ever tries plugs or jigs.


----------



## bill_1109 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm from Maryland on extended work project. I can make this really simple....night...SP minnows...loaded and unloaded Redfins. Jigs in inlets but have caught with them in surf. Make sure you bring white trailers with twist tail. Reds, blues, ladyfish, snapper, sharks, specks from surf on the swimmers. night time.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I have not tried night time. I always have a roberts ranger ,Kast master or surface tension lure with me. started using a teaser with the above lures year before last.Not very much success. 

In 2013 and 14 it seemed to me that the bluefish never showed up.I used to count on catching a lot of them with lures, metal or topwaters.I can't remmember the last time I caught one.
some guys on here do well with pomp jigs(small bucktails).


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I did really well with 1/2 iz kastmasers last summer.


----------



## mikez (Apr 28, 2014)

bill_1109 said:


> I'm from Maryland on extended work project. I can make this really simple....night...SP minnows...loaded and unloaded Redfins. Jigs in inlets but have caught with them in surf. Make sure you bring white trailers with twist tail. Reds, blues, ladyfish, snapper, sharks, specks from surf on the swimmers. night time.


 
Now yer talkin' my language.
That's what my surf bag is already packed with.

Funny thing about the bluefish, we got a few last year and I was actually a tiny bit disappointed. Traveled all that way for something exotic and ended up with familiar fish from back home.

It's redfish I'm really hoping for this time. They've eluded me so far, although admittedly I didn't target them much last time.

Any tips for reds on lures would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Try a gold spoon or if it's not too windy a rattletrap works well for reds too.Tip the hooks with some tiny pieces of shrimps.


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

i surf fish for Pompano with scrimp and sand fleas, but I did talk to a young man who had been fishing what look like a 3' grub, 1/4 oz. leadhead. He was catching flounder, spanish, speckled(spotted)trout, reds, and some trash fish, this past week.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Where are you headed in Florida? I might be able to give you some info to get you on a red in the surf.


----------



## bill_1109 (Feb 25, 2015)

mikez said:


> Now yer talkin' my language.
> That's what my surf bag is already packed with.
> 
> Funny thing about the bluefish, we got a few last year and I was actually a tiny bit disappointed. Traveled all that way for something exotic and ended up with familiar fish from back home.
> ...


They hit same lures as up north...My striper and blues lures are what I brought. I seem to catch more blues and reds on lures at night. If the fish are there all you need are SP minnows, redfins loaded and unloaded...need loaded if wind is in your face), also Mavericks. If I had to take one lure at night it would be SP minnow. Color doesn't matter but I have caught more with the lighter or silver colors...black colors not as much. You can use bucktails too but I prefer those in the inlets at night or from the surf or jetties or jetty pockets at the beginning of a storm when winds are high and current is strong. I have caught Specs, sharks and ladyfish with the swimmers listed above as well. Cast as far as you can as you never know how close they are but at times you can see them close to the sand and then it's easy. 
Do the same as you do up north at night. I caught a lot of blues in the fall/winter and in the warmer months usually at night. Some nights 15 to 20 of them. Good luck.


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

Where are you heading to in Florida. Cause I know of stuff that works well on Pensacola beach that did not work as well in Panama City beach. Each place had its own tips and trick as anywhere does but I do know that if your after a red a ground mullet head used in a inlet will get them everyte kinda there sweet spot if it where


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

1/2oz krocodile works well too. Day and night.


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

I throw lures all the time...grew up walleye fishing and don't care for surf fishing, get too bored watching a rod do nothing. always have a silver spoon, get reds, blues, ladyfish and specks depending on where you are. Always bring a pink jig with me too.


----------

